# what is the best tamper for rocket basket?



## Ibra (Sep 25, 2019)

good day

i own rocket appartamento and i want buy new tamper

because some tamper not fit perfectly in the basket and this causes channeling 

any suggestion for good tamper ?

thank you?


----------



## Ibra (Sep 25, 2019)

note : i use rocket original basket 14gm and 18gm


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

1 change your basket to VST and then treat yourself to a Torr Tamper. never look back


----------



## Ibra (Sep 25, 2019)

Torr Tamper. expensive 

there is another option ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ibra said:


> Torr Tamper. expensive
> there is another option ?


Motta competition tampers are a lower price.


----------



## Ibra (Sep 25, 2019)

motta 58.4MM right ?

there is any different between 58.4 and 58.5 ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ibra said:


> motta 58.4MM right ?
> 
> there is any different between 58.4 and 58.5 ?


 0.1 mm , not enough to feel a difference,


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

58.4 is fine I had one they are very good.


----------



## Ibra (Sep 25, 2019)

thank you all


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ibra said:


> thank you all


 Eazytamp do all different size flanges, tamps exactly every time, not cheap however if you want consistency, I have one for E61 grouped and a 51mm for la Pavoni Europiccola.


----------

